# الوقت المناسب... لشرب الماء



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2010)

*الوقت  المناسب... لشرب الماء*​




 *

الوقت المناسب  لشرب **الماء** .. 

سوف يضاعف  فوائده على جسم الإنسان


 ..*عدد ( 2 ) كأس من الماء بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم – يساعد على تنشيط  الدورة الدموية . 

كأس ( 1 ) من الماء – قبل الوجبة بنصف ساعة – يساعد على الهضم .

كأس ( 1 ) من الماء – قبل الاستحمام – يساعد على خفض ضغط الدم . 


كأس ( 1 ) من الماء – قبل النوم – يجنب السكتة أو النوبات القلبية .




المصدر ويبكيديا


----------



## petit chat (27 مايو 2010)

*انا بحب المياة جدا *

*وفعلا ليها فوائد كتيرة *
*حتى على البشرة والشعر *

*شكرا على الموضوع المفيد *

*الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## سور (27 مايو 2010)

ميرررسى مورا للمعلومات المفيده جدا 
هنفذ على طول​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2010)

نصيحه مهمه جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2010)

نورتوا الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

موراااااااااااااااا  مشكوررررررررررررة

الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2010)

*انا بحب اشرب مية بردوا وبحاول امنع نفسى من شربها بعد الاكل*
*ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع المفييد*


----------



## twety (29 مايو 2010)

*انا لشرب مياه فى كل الاوقات*
*انا مدمنه مياه فعلا*

*ميرسى ياقمر لتعبك *


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2010)

*موضوع بالحقيقة اكثر من رائع
شكرا الك اختى العزيزة
*​


----------



## ريما 14 (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا اختي على هادي المعلومة المفيدة 

تحياتي عزيزتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

*معلومات جديده بالنسبه لى يا مورا
ميرررسى يا قمررر
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

متشكر ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا مورا على المعلومات المفيده 
ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يونيو 2010)

نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 يونيو 2010)

مرسي للنصائح المهمة
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## HappyButterfly (17 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع اوى​انا بحب اشرب مية كتير اوى
ميرسى لك كتير مورا
سلام يسوع معاكى


----------



## نونوس14 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ع المعلومات الحلوة دى*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*مررررررررررسي للمعلومة مورا 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا عالنصحية المفيدة


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أبريل 2011)




----------



## happy angel (5 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياقمر نصائح مفيدة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا عالمعلومات الجميلة


----------

